# sshd remote host



## keen (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello, i don't have so much experience on freebsd and i'm stuck with this little problem.

I've a virtual machine (made with virtualbox) and installed freebsd 7.2 (from netboot-only iso) with minimal packages.
At the end of the installation i've selected to start sshd at system boot.

sshd is listening for connection but allow remote login only from the lan. I try to add

```
AllowUsers keen
```
but it didn't work.
Then i've tried to change the port (from 22 to 3322) and it works: accept both local and remote connection.

Where are my errors?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2009)

What's the host system? What virtual network did you use? Natted, bridged or host only?


----------



## keen (Oct 2, 2009)

Host system is windows vista, network is bridged, but i can login from a remote host IF sshd is listening on a port different from 22 (3322 for example)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2009)

What exactly do you mean by _remote_? Another machine on the same LAN or another machine on the Internet?


----------



## keen (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm trying to login from a machine on the internet.
I'm just thinking it's a problem of my home router...


----------



## keen (Oct 2, 2009)

confirmed. It's my home router who catch the requests on port 22 even if i put the ip of the bsd virtual machine in the dmz


----------

